# Eclipse RCP - größe der App ändern?



## lumo (27. Aug 2010)

Hallo

hat einer von euch nen plan, wie ich die größe der app per funktion ändern kann?
ich will zum testen verschiedener auflösungen nicht jedesmal meinen monitor umstellen, würde aber trotzdem gerne sehen, wie sich das layout so ändert/was ausgeblendet oder durch scrollbars 'versteckt' wird.

danke schon mal!
PS: google war nicht mein freund, da ich nicht weiss um welche klasse es sich handelt :rtfm:


----------



## lumo (27. Aug 2010)

gefunden!


```
getViewSite().getWorkbenchWindow().getShell().setSize(
								new Point(800, 600));
```


----------



## Sonecc (27. Aug 2010)

Oder, wenn die Größe direkt beim Start deines Programmes gesetzt werden soll in der Klasse ApplicationWorkbenchWindowAdvisor (wird von Eclipse automatisch erzeugt) die Methode preWindowOpen() wie folgt überschreiben


```
@Override
    public void preWindowOpen() {
        IWorkbenchWindowConfigurer configurer = getWindowConfigurer();
        configurer.setInitialSize(new Point(800, 600));
    }
```


----------

